# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  БЕЛТЕЛЕКОМ подключил 300 000 абонентов по технологии GPON

## ByFly

23 января 2015 года по технологии  gPON подключен 300 000-ый абонент. Им стал житель города Солигорска Гайдукевич Олег Иванович. Юбилейному абоненту вручён подарочный сертификат от компании Белтелеком на бесплатное подключение и пользование услугами byfly и интерактивного телевидения ZALA сроком на один год.  
   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

